# Nite vs. Luminox vs. Traser Quality



## jdvs327 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi all,

After ordering my digital G-Shock, I realize I want a tritium watch in as a back-up. I've been seriously eyeballing Nite (mostly), Luminox, and Traser (especially the issue P5600 or 6500). However, I've heard different things about the build quality between these brands. So I'm coming back to the experts here. Any opinons?


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Like you I have heard mixed reviews. I personally owned a Nite 300TS and loved it. Customer Service was awesome. I also beat the hell out of my Lumi-Nox and gifted it to my son and that is after 3 years abuse and it still looks and works like a champ. I am thinking about getting another Nite; perhaps the Hawk. I have not had a Traser.


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

I have a Traser Classic Black. Overall I'm very happy with it and the lume is very good (as you would expect). It gets the least wrist time of my watches (as it's my dress watch) but I've never had any issues with it.


----------



## spydie fanatic (Dec 24, 2009)

I've owned Traser: 5900, 6500, 6508, 6504, 6506 and Marathon: TSAR, Navigator, general purpose as well as the LL Bean tritium field watch. Never owned any others.

Of the tritium watches I've owned, I would only personally recommend the P6504 (SS) and P6506 (titanium) and Marathon TSAR and LL Bean.

The traser 6504/6 use ronda 715 and the LL Bean uses ronda 515 (same as traser 6500, 5900 uses ronda 505...difference is movement size.) The TSAR uses an ETA F06.111 movement (older TSAR use ISA 1198) All movements are swiss made quality ones and shouldn't have problems unless you get a bad apple from the factory. 

The reason I would recommend these particular ones is being the SS case and screw down caseback/crown significantly make the watch wayyyy better in terms of water resistance and just durability...and then there is also the sapphire crystal.

My go to watch is the LL Bean field watch; I modified it with a high-end sapphire crystal and its my main daily wearer. It has been solid reliable with no issues. I suppose if you went that route, you would have to source a sapphire crystal, as it comes with a mineral ...unless you're happy with that 

I would say every brand you mentioned has had its bad batches, but most will have good results with their watches...those with quality control issues with give a bad name forever to the brand.

I didn't mention the GWS G10 Pro Diver Black as I haven't gotten it from green watch services in the UK yet, but it should be as solid as the traser 6504/LL Bean.


----------



## jdvs327 (Feb 16, 2014)

Okay cool cool. Papichulo, when you say you've heard mixed reviews, in particular I've heard about Nite watches not having good lume in the past, and that one reviewer on this forum had a strap broken on his Nite. Do you know anything else about Nite quality beyond your experiences? Also, which Luminox did you have?


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

jdvs327 said:


> in particular I've heard about Nite watches not having good lume in the past,


My understanding (and I may be wrong) is that all trit tubes come from the same source; Mb Microtec in Switzerland. So the poor lume in one brand is not necessarily a reflection of that brands lesser quality, unless they are purchasing older tubes.

I own both a Luminox Navy Seal with a steel case and a Traser Big Date Chrono and have had no issues with either. If the BDC only had a dive bezel rather than a tach scale it would be my favorite.


----------



## jdvs327 (Feb 16, 2014)

karlito said:


> My understanding (and I may be wrong) is that all trit tubes come from the same source; Mb Microtec in Switzerland. So the poor lume in one brand is not necessarily a reflection of that brands lesser quality, unless they are purchasing older tubes.
> 
> I own both a Luminox Navy Seal with a steel case and a Traser Big Date Chrono and have had no issues with either. If the BDC only had a dive bezel rather than a tach scale it would be my favorite.


What I've read is that Mb Microtec originally developed the tritium tubes but other companies have started producing them themselves... However, Mb is the original and the best-quality source. I'd probably only consider a Mb Microtec-sourced watch to be frank.

I'm seriously comparing between the Luminox 3001 or the Nite MX10-201 right now. From the video I'm linking to this threat the author stated that his MX10 was brighter than the Traser he had. I don't think I'm gonna consider Traser as much anymore for various reasons, but these opinions are seriously helpful.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

jdvs327 said:


> Okay cool cool. Papichulo, when you say you've heard mixed reviews, in particular I've heard about Nite watches not having good lume in the past, and that one reviewer on this forum had a strap broken on his Nite. Do you know anything else about Nite quality beyond your experiences? Also, which Luminox did you have?


 For the first question about NIte, people have had some challenges with customer service and there was supposedly a batch of bad GTLS tubes with the first gen MX-10s. Additionally, the rubber strap needs replacement after a couple years; however, the bracelets Nite offers are superior. I had my watch on PVD.

As for the Lumi-Nox, I had the 3050.


----------



## jdvs327 (Feb 16, 2014)

Would you say the Luminox or Nite was brighter in your opinion? Also, would it be fair to say then that your Luminox survived better than the Nite then? I'm looking for something that's gonna be pretty durable (I think I've narrowed it down to either a Luminox 3001 or a Nite MX-10).


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

from what the mb microtec rep told me at the SHOT Show, Traser is their own brand, made by them. Numerous other brands like Smith & Wesson are 3rd party watches made by mb microtec for others. Some brands like Luminox purchase the light tubes from mb and make their own watches.
I've heard that Nite uses china-made tritium tubes but no way to confirm.


----------



## jdvs327 (Feb 16, 2014)

Luminox uses mb microtec tubes they have a licensing agreement with 'em and the name is printed on the case. I've actually heard that Nites can be brighter than Trasers.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

I liked the Nite, because it was a do it all from beach to suit wearer. As for the Lumi-Nox I was limited. I would consider the Nite a step above the Lumi. But then again they are totally two different watches.


jdvs327 said:


> Would you say the Luminox or Nite was brighter in your opinion? Also, would it be fair to say then that your Luminox survived better than the Nite then? I'm looking for something that's gonna be pretty durable (I think I've narrowed it down to either a Luminox 3001 or a Nite MX-10).


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Since the tubes are all the same anyway, I would go with the brand that offers a so-called "10years battery" e.g. a 3 volt Lithium CR2016 or bigger. It's the only type of batt that is sufficient for a such a watch anything less is just a poor joke for a field watch and I can only advise to stay away from watches with tiny 1.5 volt silver-oxide button cells.


cheers


----------



## GatorJ (Feb 26, 2006)

cal..45 said:


> Since the tubes are all the same anyway, I would go with the brand that offers a so-called "10years battery" e.g. a 3 volt Lithium CR2016 or bigger. It's the only type of batt that is sufficient for a such a watch anything less is just a poor joke for a field watch and I can only advise to stay away from watches with tiny 1.5 volt silver-oxide button cells.
> 
> cheers


All tubes produced by mb-microtec are not the same. The ones Ball purchases are specially manufactured for them and are not the same.

In response to the OP, I've owned several of each brand. My ranking in order of quality:

1. Nite
2. Traser
3. Luminox

In terms of brightness of the tubes, the color of the tubes is the most critical factor. The human eye perceives green to be the brightest, followed by ice blue. I see little discernible difference between tubes of the same color across these three manufacturers.


----------



## jdvs327 (Feb 16, 2014)

I think I'm going to stick with saving up for a Nite watch like I've been wanting. Thanks!


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

GatorJ said:


> All tubes produced by mb-microtec are not the same. The ones Ball purchases are specially manufactured for them and are not the same.


1. Ball is neither an option nor in the price range the op is looking for
2. Don't believe anything that marketing people want us make to believe

cheers


----------



## ck40711 (Sep 12, 2013)

I am currently eyeing a Nite watch myself. I had a Luminox A.3007, and personally the lume was the only good thing about it. It was my first 'Swiss Made' watch and I thought it was junk. However I will say I enjoyed wearing it, but for the price it was not worth it. I think as long as mb-microtech are supplying the tritium tubes, then the lume is going to be the same between all of the brands. Even Ball I don't think are going to be any brighter, however I think they are a much better made watch and thus you are paying for that. As GatorJ stated the color is a big factor. If you want bright, then stick with the green tubes as they will appear brighter. Also I personally would stay away from the thick flat tubes and instead stick with the round ones. Even though they are smaller, I found that the glow was brighter and looked better on the round tubes. I think you get more for your money with Nite over Luminox. Good luck.


----------



## jdvs327 (Feb 16, 2014)

ck40711 said:


> I am currently eyeing a Nite watch myself. I had a Luminox A.3007, and personally the lume was the only good thing about it. It was my first 'Swiss Made' watch and I thought it was junk. However I will say I enjoyed wearing it, but for the price it was not worth it. I think as long as mb-microtech are supplying the tritium tubes, then the lume is going to be the same between all of the brands. Even Ball I don't think are going to be any brighter, however I think they are a much better made watch and thus you are paying for that. As GatorJ stated the color is a big factor. If you want bright, then stick with the green tubes as they will appear brighter. Also I personally would stay away from the thick flat tubes and instead stick with the round ones. Even though they are smaller, I found that the glow was brighter and looked better on the round tubes. I think you get more for your money with Nite over Luminox. Good luck.


I ended up getting the MX10-201 and I love it, got a lot of compliments about it too. Unfortunately, I'm looking at getting a new watch now, but for personal reasons. I will say though that the watch I get to replace it though will probably be another Nite. The style and quality of it is awesome, and the glow is also pretty good at night. I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## windows95 (May 24, 2013)

I have owned my Nite MX10-209 for three years now, its a solid performer. I work mostly on London Underground installing signalling equipment to the metal tunnel ring & other stuff, any watch takes a real beating around all the metal work & the hot dusty environment, due to this the rubber strap did not last long at all, I ordered a pvd, a very comfortable bracelet, I always catch the watch on equipment but it always stays in place, but what I do not like is the metal band that the black pvd links attach to, it is silver, as the bracelet bends it is very noticeable, to me anyway, not a problem if you have silver bracelet.
I had a traser before that, within a very short time I had worn the bezel smooth & it jammed with all the very fine dust, the acrylic lens was pretty unreadable, the lume was not as good as the Nite. It seems most of the Tritium watches have massive bezels with a tiny dial & are built like an industrial unit, the MX10 is slim & light, not had a problem with the push in crown either, I always need to take a nailbrush to the watch after a shift!


----------



## inferno493 (May 22, 2012)

I have a Traser GMT pro which looks great, but has been replaced twice due to defective workmanship. The first one had the bezel fall off and the second suffered from a defective movement. Traser customer service is quite good and they are going to be replacing the watch under warranty. Unfortunately, they no longer make the GMT pro so I will have to make do with something that without a Zulu time hand.

In short, customer service is great, quality seems spotty.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## reizen (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi guys! I'm pretty new here in the forums. I'm thinking of either getting a Traser or Luminox aswell and I can't decide which to pick. I have a 6" wrist so I'm thinking twice if Ill get a 45mm watch like a Traser Red Combat or a Luminox 3051 blackout. Wouldn't it be too big for my wrist or should I settle for something else? Looking at the upcoing Victorinox Inox aswell since it might have better quality that both Luminox and Traser. Thanks!


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Welcome. I say a 45mm watch on a 6" wrist will be too big; especially if you were it traditionally on the top of the wrist. I have a 6.5" wrist and a few 45mm watches (Deep Blue) they are large, but seem to wear better on the inside of my wrist. They don't seem as "top heavy" or look as large when worn on the inside. That said, larger watches around 50mm are in now ie. Invicta. Also take into consideration the lug to lug distance. But bottom line, I think 45mm will be too large on you. Just my $.02


----------



## reizen (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks for the advice! How bout the Victorinox Inox? It's 43mm, would it still be too big? And compare to the quality of a Luminox which should be better? Victorinox or Luminox? Thanks again!


----------



## bridgs (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello. I actually posted some of this on another thread before I knew of this one. I have three nitewatch mx-10's. I have one black with the black face and green tubes. I have two white faced ss case with the blue tubes. The black is my favorite. The green tubes are the best. Unfortunately they are all at the Rolex AD being repaired. One of the white faced ones I wore with my kids at the water park. Water intruded into the watch. They do not have screw down crowns. The other two I actually messed up when closing the make shift jewelry box I use. It is like a tackle box. They lid actually came down on the crowns of the two MX_10's dislodging them. They will be ready next week. Cost to repair all three is about $300.00. I love my nites. I can not speak for the quality of the other brands but I can say other than the crown issues. They have been awesome. I will never buy another MX-10 because of the crown. I am now looking at the other nite watches on the their site. The Hawk is nice but only has the mineral crystal. I like the Vision but am concerned about water tight integrity because of the pushers. I am going for another black face with white hands and green tubes as that set of criteria works best for me. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## mdinana (Apr 14, 2014)

reizen said:


> Thanks for the advice! How bout the Victorinox Inox? It's 43mm, would it still be too big? And compare to the quality of a Luminox which should be better? Victorinox or Luminox? Thanks again!


I have a 7.5 inch wrist, and the 42mm seems about right for me (it, marathon TSAR/GSAR, marathon Navigator, seiko diver/monsters). Probably still big on you. I'd suspect the mini-TSAR (about 36mm) would be about right - if you check out that thread, there's some pics of it on a smaller wrist.


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

Same same really, all 3 have good and bad points with good an bad tales. I still have 2 luminox watches which are fantastic, a 3081 white on black and an atacama field alarm chrono. Both wear well on my 215mm wrist although I have found the luminox rubber and Velcro straps slightly small. I bought a traser as I thought I was missing out on something, ended up a P6500 and found it small after the 2 luminox and didn't quite seem up to the same quality level, maybe simply because this was entry level territory. I also have one of the later MX10's from nite and it is also very good, however and I could be wrong... The early nites apparently sourced their tritium tubes elsewhere and I have seen some from 2005 2007 really low on lume well before their half life is due


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

I had 2 luminoxs and still own 1 nite hawk, the nite is overall a better watch than the luminoxs I had (3051 and a limited edition ). I posted my first impressions when I first received it, my general thinking about these military watches since than has not changed that much, I still think they are overpriced especially if you compare them to some citizens or seikos, or even some boutique watches. They are made of plastic even if they gave a fancy name to it, still plastic feeling is...not screw crown or screwbak case, for this price range I would expect it, basic quarts movement which is realiable and precise but the second-hand never lands on minute markers and this drove me crazy at the beginning, now I'm kind of get used to it, for istance citizen ecodrives secondhand it is more precise. The lume on the hawk is brighter than the luminoxs I had but this is a t100 they were t25, rubber band is comfortable but looks a bit on the cheap side. One thing that I do not like about plastic watches, is that after a while with regular use, especially the parts that are used most (bezel) get worn and look a bit shiny which I really dislike but this is plastic so there is not too much we can do about it. The color on the bezel has not peeled off yet so this is a good quality point for the nite, luminox were way worse,The bezel on the Hawk is very precise, with perfect action not too loose not too tight, the dial is clean and not busy at all wich I much prefer especially to the busy luminoxs with all that numbers, the hawk is a more subtle watch than the luminox which screams military all the way around (which I do not like). The main advantage of these watches I can see over other watches is the lume of course, and the fact that they are very very light and comfortable, so once you wear them for a while any other watch look heavy and uncomfortable (even g-shocks)
there is an other interesting watch not mentioned in this thread which is the isobrite it is more expensive than the other competitors but has sapphire crystal and a 10 years battery which for me it is a big advantage, worth to have a look


----------

